
Drone Startup (kind of like Uber) - dronify_us
https://www.dronify.us
======
forgottenacc57
The correct terminology isn't "kind of like Uber", you should be saying "Uber
for X", in your case, we are "Uber for drones".

------
taiwan_on
This should be called 'Drone Depot'

